# Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsements



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 23, 2010)

*Is Kim Burrell Going Sexy And Secular?*

By Mark Chappelle Coston January 20, 2010 9:53 am





*Kim Burrell* was in her mid-20s when she recorded the seminal gospel album _Everlasting Life_ and made us fall in love with her inimitable voice. Her velvet rasp has always made her sound wise beyond her years and even matronly. But judging from the photo gracing the front of her new website, Kim looks like she’s ready to reclaim her youth. Though respectful and artistic… is that a hint of _lace and fishnet_ I see? And do they really expect us not to notice that artillery of pearls cascading over her more than ample bosom?

She’s Kim Burrell, a figurehead in gospel music and a paragon of virtue. Though she’s a mother, I assure you her son was an immaculate conception. (Shutup. That’s what I’m telling myself and I’ll hear of nothing else.) But this picture… this picture is more couture than it is COGIC. It’s less preacher’s wife and more Mrs. Robinson in _The Graduate_. Let’s call a spade a spade. This picture is SEXY. Which gives me pause to ask, “Wait a minute… she’s Kim Burrell. Can she DO that?”

When you visit her new website *www.backstagewithkim.com*, you’re greeted with a fanfare-ious snippet of Kim declaring she’s “living the new life, enjoying the new world.” It sounds like it was snatched right from between two scenes in the movie _Dreamgirls_. The all-too-brief blurbs on the site promise acting roles, a reality series, an international tour, endorsement deals, and something sure to elicit gasps of shock as well as squeals of elation: *her first secular album*.

Though I’m not offended, I _am_ surprised. Kim Burrell has always been an artist who’s held a strong stance of taking the gospel to the world and being in it but not of it. Back when she started, most new artists would be clamoring to collaborate with the likes of *Chaka Khan*, *Stevie Wonder*, *Missy Elliott*, and *Harry Connick, Jr*. However, in Kim’s case, _they_ were clamoring to collaborate with _her_.

Let’s hope that Kim can also be an exception to the rule with her intentional foray into secular music. In the mid-80’s, *Tramaine Hawkins* and *The Clark Sisters* both suffered severe punishment from the gospel community for having similar ambitions. When their respective singles “Fall Down (Spirit of Love)” and “You Brought The Sunshine” caught fire on disco dance floors, their denominations’ jurisdictions promptly called the fire department to have the songs (and the artists) stomped out. For bringing the secular in contact with the sacred, both artists were called to the carpet where they thoroughly caught hell.

Thankfully it’s a new day though. *BeBe & CeCe Winans* wrote the book on gospel hits with lyrics ambidextrous enough to slide onto R&B playlists with the right sound. It’s been more than a decade since *Kirk Franklin* & *God’s Property* blithely crossed that velvet rope into the secular club & radio airplay. Because of these and other gospel martyrs (whose careers almost died trying to take the gospel to folks that actually needed it), *Mary Mary* are able to minister on camera with skin-tight pants and womanly curves without being tagged with a scarlet letter or burned at the stake.

If you haven’t seen Kim Burrell recently, you may be shocked to discover that she’s shed more than 100 pounds and just beams about it in a new photo that reveals her newly svelte figure. When did this all happen?

In November, Kim Burrell spoke on TBN about being recently informed by her doctor that she had suffered multiple heart attacks while on tour. This forced her to reevaluate her health priorities and the slimmer, radiant Kim Burrell that we see now is the result of her life changes.

For those of you who miss the old Kim Burrell, still have _Everlasting Life_ on repeat 12 years later, and are wondering when she will return, God help you. We may never see a repeat of the old again. But this new Kim Burrell reminds me of the old one and looks like she’s got some new and better things up her sleeve. Or garter belt. Either way, I’ll be buying her album and supporting her endeavors on both sides of the church walls.


http://elev8.com/gospel-music/markchappellecoston/can-kim-burrell-be-sexy/

Read more: http://elev8.com/gospel-music/markchappellecoston/can-kim-burrell-be-sexy/#ixzz0dPuKz64o


----------



## Samory07 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

Wow, I didn't see that coming. But I'm glad she's healthy. And if God is pleased with her new life than I'm all for it. But it's a shame now she's lost all that weight she wants to become a secular artist it would have been nice if she was singing about how God brought her through but once again that's between her and Him.


----------



## worthy2b (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

Sorry she looks like Holiday Heart on that pic


----------



## Uber (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

so is she still doing gospel or not ?

I think the fishnet tights are a bit risque.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*



Bess said:


> so is she still doing gospel or not ?
> 
> I think the fishnet tights are a bit risque.


 
IDK. I guess if she does, it won't be exclusively gospel anymore.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

       

I'm speechless.

Kim Burrell?  Nah man.


----------



## tecourt (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjCL_-Jc29M
This interview is from Dec. 2009, Kim said that she would never sing secular music.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

Well I hope whatever she's doing works for her.  I dont care what she says or does though... nothing will ever stop her from looking like a 60 year old church lady. Let's  call a spade a spade  I still love her music.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

I didn't realize she was only in her 20s when Everlasting Life came out . . . wow. The weight really DID age her . . . but still, I'm disappointed to hear she's going secular . . . and a reality show? Wow.

But, you know, now that I think about it, maybe I'm not all that surprised. I saw her perform live a couple of years ago and her attitude was all jacked up. The sound wasn't right and she was going off on the technical crew on. stage.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*



Glib Gurl said:


> I didn't realize she was only in her 20s when Everlasting Life came out . . . wow. The weight really DID age her . . . but still, I'm disappointed to hear she's going secular . . . and a reality show? Wow.
> 
> But, you know, now that I think about it, maybe I'm not all that surprised. I saw her perform live a couple of years ago and her attitude was all jacked up. The sound wasn't right and she was going off on the technical crew on. stage.


 
I too was very shocked to learn that she was so young. I always assumed that she was much older. Her facebook page gives a little more info. It looks like she is doing endorsements for a antibacterial hand cream and it looked like she was working on some stuff for Valentine's Day. She performed for some BET awards show to air next month and she was showing her new body. IDK We'll see.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

You know what though? Even though I'm somewhat disappointed, I will still get her album if the material is good  The girl can blow


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*



Samory07 said:


> Wow, I didn't see that coming. But I'm glad she's healthy. And if God is pleased with her new life than I'm all for it. But it's a shame now she's lost all that weight she wants to become a secular artist it would have been nice if she was singing about how God brought her through but once again that's between her and Him.


 
Well said.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*



Browndilocks said:


> Well I hope whatever she's doing works for her. I dont care what she says or does though... nothing will ever stop her from looking like a 60 year old church lady. Let's call a spade a spade  I still love her music.


 
...................


----------



## littunah (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

God's love is for everyone...not just for the "churched".  If she is being led by the peace of God, that's all that matters.  Who am I to judge any decision anyone makes-concerning their own life??  The world needs Jesus too.  GO KIM!


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

so she's getting a reality series because she lost weight.  Where were the producers when she was overweight? or going through the process of losing weight?  It's seems like the message the Reality shows are giving besides the biggest loser is that it's not ok to be overweight and we will never accept you if you are.  Ok time to go home (i'm just getting off work)


----------



## momi (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

I would purchase it, I buy other non gospel music so why not.  I just hope she doesn't start to look trampy cause the album cover is already pushing it.


----------



## zenith (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*



littunah said:


> God's love is for everyone...not just for the "churched".  If* she is being led by the peace of God, that's all that matters.*  Who am I to judge any decision anyone makes-concerning their own life??  The world needs Jesus too.  GO KIM!



The peace of God will NEVER lead you back into bondage.

We all know reality shows are scripted and she will be told what to do so that she can appeal to the masses and that means having to water down her christianity. 
"Can't come off too spiritual now, it won't pull audience."

She is doing a secular cd because she wants to. Secular music feeds the flesh not the spirit man.
We are not to conform the Word to the terms and conditions of the world but rather the other way around.


----------



## Bmack (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*



worthy2b said:


> Sorry she looks like Holiday Heart on that pic


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

How unsettling.  Not a good look, and I mean this on many different levels  .


----------



## Jenibo (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*

The man in the mirror is ..um.... fabulous  No comment on Kim.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*



Jenibo said:


> The man in the mirror is ..um.... *fabulous * No comment on Kim.


 
*No you didn't*


----------



## Jenibo (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Kim Burrell lost 100 pounds, going secular, getting reality show, acting/endorsem*



EbonyHairedPrincess said:


> *No you didn't*


 why yes i did


----------

